# Stock Hold - Down Jig for Miter Saw



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

I'm looking for help in finding plans/ideas for some sort of hold down jig for making small angled staves with a big DeWalt compound miter saw. The supplied screw clamp DeWalt provides is too big for holding small pieces of stock safely.

Tim Yoder on the Wood Turning Workshop had a two part segment on making staved vessels. Bob Fulton (for those who saw the PBS show), had a slick small parts jig for his miter saw that got me going on this quest. But it was too brief to get any real details. I've been unable to find anything in the way of plans or detailed examples that I could replicate. (Or any way to contact Bob Fulton for that matter to ask questions.)

In searching on LJ & the web in general for "miter saw jig" (or variations), seem to fall in two categories, either a 45-degree miter slot jig for cutting corners in boxes on the table saw, or full blown stands for miter saws (with / without folding wings.) Not what I'm looking for.

You folks have any suggestions?

Thanks,

-Dave


----------

